# homemade backstop



## stefan48

*I got an idea*

How about my mother-in-law?


----------



## MysticFlight

Mother-in-law ok but think my ex-wife would be better!


----------



## MikeR

Check out "Lifetime Targets!!" in the DIY section. I just made one and it works great.


----------



## Tsmiddy21790

LOL i agree with using the mother in law


----------



## stefan48

*New idea*

Tie mother-in-law and ex-wife together for bigger backstop


----------



## bigabuck

*New idea*

That would lead to alot of target panic.


----------



## b00h99

I think you are on to something. I'll asker her this weekend if she wouldn't mind catching a few arrows from me.


----------



## bcbow1971

Well You could use a few layers of old outdoor carpet hung for a backstop but if you looking for a large target then yeah check out Lifetime target thread. My lifetime target is 4ft x 4ft sqaure.


----------



## riverrat70

Mother-in-laws are hard on arrows it like hitting a metal target. my arrows don't like to be that close to Evil.


----------



## smokeeter

*backstop*

the best backstop you can get , especially for broadheads ( which is what you should be practicing with for hunting situations anyways) is a pile of clear sand. Make a 3 sided crib and put a 1/2 yrd. of sand in it. Shoot your broadheads in it to your hearts content, make a cover over it to keep it dry if you can and avoid shooting after freeze up cuz it's hard on the broadheads.
It makes them pretty dull but they sure are shinny. Can't get much cheaper either.


----------



## durgan

*Backstop*

Other than in-laws, we have found that the best backstop for us at the low, low price of free is waterlogged hot tub covers. People throw these out quite often. They are usually plenty big and if you stack two or three of them, arrows will not go in past a few inches. Arrow removal is not too bad either. The only downside is that some of them may be heavier than a mother in-law so bring a friend to pick 'em up. They stop broadheads also.


----------



## ryan.u

stefan48 said:


> How about my mother-in-law?


so you want a moveing target????????? :darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter

I just built a 4.5' by 7' backstop /target using some scrap wood I had and a carpet. I used a 2x8 for the bottom and 2x6's for the sides and then put two 1x3's across the top and attached the carpet and then I filled it up with plastic bags.


----------



## monsterhunter

A buddy uses old A'frame swing with carpet draped over never had pass through.


----------



## huntinhoosier

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=908961
here is an easy cheap one i made...cost me less than 18 bucks


----------



## Ancient Archer

I use the 2"x2'x8' styrofoam insulation used for foundations and I got them from Lowes. I placed them, one atop the other, behind the bales and in front of a large pile of sand.


----------



## MKNOX

The rubber floor mats for horse stalls work great and last for ever. I have a target shed set up with 2 of these hung from the back they are 4'x8' so I have a 8'x8' backstop. They will stop a FMJ with a magnus 2 blade traveling 290 fps from 10' away so they will stop anything and they don't damage the arrow. I don't use them as target faces just as a backstop so that no stray arrows can go anywhere.


----------



## koheni

Lifetime target


----------



## that1guy27

koheni said:


> Lifetime target


bumping a thread from 2009? haha
Anyway incase anyone searches and see this here's my backstop setup in my garage with 3/4 plywood angled almost 2 feet behind the stall mat.


----------



## sIllBowtech

MKNOX, this is the same stuff, got it at Rural King. Plan to sink 4"x4" and hang with chain now that I am at a permanent location.


----------



## IronFireman

I built my own out of 2x4 and a 4x6 horse mat from TSC.


----------



## tack09

If you can find someone who changes out conveyor belts, they work great.


----------



## JamieF

IronFireman said:


> I built my own out of 2x4 and a 4x6 horse mat from TSC.


Very nice, where did you get the stall mat from? I need to set up one behind my target so the fence doesn't get hurt anymore, lol.


----------



## dawgssnapper

Awesome setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieF

that1guy27 said:


> bumping a thread from 2009? haha
> Anyway incase anyone searches and see this here's my backstop setup in my garage with 3/4 plywood angled almost 2 feet behind the stall mat.


Very nice, where did you get the stall mat from? I need to set up one behind my target so the fence doesn't get hurt anymore, lol.


----------



## DanLand

JamieF said:


> Very nice, where did you get the stall mat from? I need to set up one behind my target so the fence doesn't get hurt anymore, lol.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/stall%20mat


----------



## RGV hunter

This is what I use. Foam from a floating boat dock. Stops any arrow. Have used it for years. Very durable. I leave it outside and it has withstood the weather.


----------



## JamieF

monsterhunter said:


> A buddy uses old A'frame swing with carpet draped over never had pass through.


This sounds nice, how thick is the rug? and how big? Thanks


----------



## JamieF

How thick are the rugs you all use? And how long do they last?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshot77

Some good ideas on here might try


----------



## yono24

This was my idea


----------



## B1gwes

the mats are a great idea from the looks of it but aren't they relatively heavy if you don't have an option to leave it outside in one place?


----------



## RGV hunter

RGV hunter said:


> View attachment 6218487
> 
> 
> This is what I use. Foam from a floating boat dock. Stops any arrow. Have used it for years. Very durable. I leave it outside and it has withstood the weather.


For those of you considering the foam backstop and are from Texas, they sell these foam blocks in Austin.


----------



## gbernardski

I use my garage door, only two holes in it


----------

